# BerlinKlassiK award winners... it's show off time!



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

posted on the Ontario forums...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6133108-BerlinKlassiK-award-winners...-it-s-show-off-time!


----------

